# Think the early car shows will cancel



## alleyyooper (Mar 16, 2020)

I believe the early April and May car shows will cancel this spring and may go thru the summer if the virus threat is not put down quick.

Do not be suprized to drive down a road this summer and see a group of antique cars going for a drive.
I know I will not leave our Buick setting in storage.
Drive to Port Huron, watch the boats going up and down the river.

Drive to Bay City and see the pleasure boats cruise the river there.
Visit other points of intrest even.






 Al


----------

